# RAW diet - Is my pup the appropriate size/weight for his age??



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi...this is my first time doing this type of thing...but I have a question.

I have a 4-month old. For about a month now, I have been feeding a raw diet. I have researched numerous aspects, pros, cons, you name it I read it. Therefore, I chose raw rather than kibble.

I would like to know if I have been feeding him "well"...perhaps meaning nutritionally. How can I tell? I feed him the minimum (2-5% of body weight) or at least what he will eat and add supplements every other day.

He is great. My handsome is awesome and all. All regular puppy behaviors never lacking there...................:hammer: haha

To me he seems a LITTLE thin. But you can't really see his ribs but you can generally see the frame? and from the top his waist is visible. That's all I read/could find about it. There is nothing about him other than his size that concerns me not even in the least. He does not give any indication of deficiency nor malnourishment BUT I am certainly no expert.

I had a German Shep. He has passed away for some years now but this is my first pup also my first experience with the raw diet.

I am just curious to know if I am doing it right or really that he is the right size/weight for his age. Does anybody have any pointers or advice???

Thanks

PS...For those that reply thank you I really appreciate it but having researched the raw diet for over a month, I realize it is very controversial but that is my choice. I just want to politely say that I am not looking for negative responses or reasons against the raw diet. I am just looking for a little advice from raw supporters. Thanks again.


----------



## studio1one (Dec 13, 2011)

My pups have always been on the lean side on a raw diet. Personally I have always figured that if they are growing, gaining weight and if the coat is good, energy is good and they are happy enthusiastic pups I don't worry about them being a bit lean. I work on a basis of 4% of bodyweight as standard but have found some need 5%


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok. Thank you 

I know there are no strict regimens and rules for raw diets so maybe that's why i am not sure if he is benefiting or am i just over thinking

But can i ask you...how can i get him to eat whole chicken??

He will have the ground chicken but when i offer the boneless breast or thighs he won't eat it. He almost plays with it...which i am not too thrilled about having raw chicken dragged all over.

The other meats and sardines/mackeral he will accept and enjoy once I put it down but chicken not a chance.........any ideas??

Thank you


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

where are you getting a 5% rule from? Young puppies get about 10% of their current body weight however at 4 months he should be getting 2-3% of his estimated adult weight so basically he should be eating an adult portion split into 3 times a day. What are you giving him for bone? I would feed him in his crate so he can't walk around with it dragging raw meat all over your house, also it keeps him focused on eating. Give him maybe 20-30 minutes if he doesn't eat it pick it up and give it again next meal. He's young you really don't want to start him being picky and if hes healthy theres no reason to grind his meat it's good for his teeth to eat big pieces of meat and bone. What are you all feeding him and what supplements? Also, why are you only doing every other day for supplements? For a puppy it is really important that you get the nutritional aspect right or it'll cause issues with growth and development.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

ok makes sense

well, I have read so many things on so many diff websites and postings and none of it is consistent. the majority of it is the same but i imagine its the individual preferences that vary. so i am left to devise my own thing...
a website said that puppies require 2-10% of the body weight and i offer him enough but he doesn't always want to have that much...not hungry? or not sure of any other reason

when he was on kibble i added supplements everyday and i read recently that supplements don't need to be given everyday (because of the "in the wild" theory) so i only add it every other day.

he has been off kibble for about 4 weeks - he will get ground meat 1lb (either beef, chk, pork, turk) twice/day and either frozen sardines or mackeral in between or as a snack - plus i will give him plain yogurt every night or morning with little honey and sometimes little oats/couscous/bran pellets (i know those are grains but i can't find any other substitutes to add as texture in his yogurt) - as the fish alt i will give him meat like...veal/beef shanks?...beef roast (blade pot?)...chk breast/thigh/legs (if he will eat it - he only seems to rarely have it frozen never thawed)...pork ribs...as for bones, perhaps i don't give him many - i will add some beef liver and the supplements to the ground meat and mix it in - i have the beef hearts and chk liver (not sure how or when to incorporate those yet) - he will chew on carrots and whole bananas througout the day but i will add chopped carrots/broccoli in the ground meat mix as well plus some bran if i see him straining for potty

_Holmeshx2_, do you have any suggestions of what else i can be doing or giving him for actual bones? exacty what should i pick up - otherwise i stand in the meat section forever afraid to pick up the wrong thing or that he may choke...

the supplememts are "bio vites" - i have checked the nutrients against the daily requirements on his blue buffalo kibble and a chart i found online - it seems to be approx the same value or more

if you have any suggestions i would be happy to try them

thank you


----------



## studio1one (Dec 13, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> where are you getting a 5% rule from? Young puppies get about 10% of their current body weight however at 4 months he should be getting 2-3% of his estimated adult weight so basically he should be eating an adult portion split into 3 times a day. What are you giving him for bone? I would feed him in his crate so he can't walk around with it dragging raw meat all over your house, also it keeps him focused on eating. Give him maybe 20-30 minutes if he doesn't eat it pick it up and give it again next meal. He's young you really don't want to start him being picky and if hes healthy theres no reason to grind his meat it's good for his teeth to eat big pieces of meat and bone. What are you all feeding him and what supplements? Also, why are you only doing every other day for supplements? For a puppy it is really important that you get the nutritional aspect right or it'll cause issues with growth and development.


Sorry I should have made it clear I feed a prey model not BARF. Barf is 10%


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but what is "prey model" vs "barf model"? I was thinking these terms are also mentioning to RAW feeding, but seems I misunderstood.


----------



## studio1one (Dec 13, 2011)

Try reading this link

Why Prey-Model and Not BARF?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

he needs bones in his meals.. researching raw takes longer then a month to do. and for puppies you have to get it right to not mess up their joint growth. until you research it more i would put him back on kibble , then once you fully understand the bone/organ/meat ratio and what is involved then put him back on raw. or you can do raw for one meal and kibble for the other now so that he gets the proper nutrients...

BARF for Beginners - Most Frequently Asked Questions
Raw Feeding FAQ
SundaySaver: National - Weekly Sales Circulars & Sunday Newspaper Ads

pets.groups.yahoo.com/gro...-Supplier/
Books: 
The BARF Diet by Ian Billinghurst, DVM 
Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets: the Healthful Alternative 
by Donald R. Strombeck 
Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze 
Work Wonders by Tom Lonsdale, DVM 
The Holistic Guide for a Healthy Dog by Wendy Volhard 
Switching To Raw by Susan K. Johnson 
The New Natural Cat by Anitra Frazier 
Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats by Richard Pitcairn, DVM and Susan Hubble Pitcarin 
The Complete Herbal Handbook for the Dog and Cat by Juliette de Bairacli Levy 
Raw Dog Food by Carina Beth McDonald 
Websites: 
General Information About Raw Diets 
Raw Learning Site 
The Top 50 BARF FAQ for Beginners 
WellPet's Nutrition Articles 
Caber Feidh's Holsitic Care Articles (site owned/articles written by sfraw member, Christie Keith) 
RawFed.com 
US Raw Meaty Bones Organization 
Raw Connections 

Articles 
What's Best, Cooked or Raw? 
Do Dogs and Cats Need Grains? 
The Importance of Feeding a Natural Diet 
Natural Diet for Dogs and Cats by Jeff Levy DVM 
Why Raw? 
Is A Raw Diet Dangerous? by Dr. Wysong 
Why Cats Shouldn't Eat Dry Food 

Raw Diet Guru Websites 
Richard Pitcairn 
Ian Billinghurst 
Wendy Volhard 
Tom Lonsdale 
Kymythy Schultz 
Sue Johnson 
Marina Zacharias - based on Juliette de Bairacli Levy's diet 
Monica Segal 
Feline Specific Sites 
Pottenger Cats study 
Cat Nutrition 
Feline Future 
Holisticat 
Raw Fed Cats 
Michelle T. bernard's diet 
How to prepare fresh cat food by Christine M. Ruessheim 
Canine Specific Sites 
The BARF Pictorial 
Raw Dog Ranch Step-by-Step Pictorial 
Raw Fed Dogs 
Lew Olson 
Dogaware 
4LoveofDog 
Forums: 
Raw Diet Lists 
The RawFeeding List (the biggest raw diet list - you should start here if new to raw) 
The RawDiet List 
The RawPaws List 
The RawChat List 
The BARFWorld List (hosted by veterinarian, Dr. Ian Billinghurst) 
The advBARF List (for advanced discussions - no beginners, please) 
The Basic Raw List (for those following more of a Lonsdale/whole carcass approach) 
The BARFLite List (for those who feed cooked meat or kibble in addition to raw) 

General Health Lists 
WellPet (the original pet health list) 
The NaturalPet List 
The HolisticPet List 
The Pets4Homeopathy List 
Feline Lists 
The Holisticat List 
The CatBARF List 
The CatNutrition List 
The RawCat List 
The FelineFutureDiet List 
The CatWell List (general cat health, not just diet) 
Canine Lists 
The K9NutritionStudyGroup List 
The RawPup List (great for learning to feed puppies raw) 
The RawBreeder List 
The NaturalRawDog List 
The SeniorRawFeeding List 
Ferret List 
The NaturalFerret List 
For breed specific raw groups, please go to the Yahoo! Groups site and do a search for your breed "+ BARF" or "+ raw". You will usually find a list specifically tailored to fanciers of your breed and/or breed type (sighthounds, giant breeds, toy breeds, etc.) 
The RawVet List is a great place to send your vet so they can learn more about raw diets!
http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html
Re: BARF websites and books
Raw Fed Dogs
Leerburg | Feeding a Raw Diet
www.b-naturals.com/May2006.php
www.b-naturals.com/natural.php
Re: BARF websites and books
BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online
BARF for Beginners - Most Frequently Asked Questions
barfers.com: The Leading Bar Fers Site on the Net
Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch
www.angelfire.com/biz/fro...awFed.html
www.b-naturals.com/default.php
www.ipindex.com/
Caber Feidh Scottish Deerhounds
www.bowchow.com/
www.forums.doghobbyist.com/fo...p?catid=29
Raw Fed Dogs
RawFed.com Home Page
Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site

premade raw:
Oma's Pride Raw Pet Food
bravodiet.com
Nature's Variety
Primal Pet Foods: Wholesome Raw Food for Dogs and Cats
RAW Dog Food for Dogs | BARF Raw Diets | Raw Feeding Pets, Dr. Billinghurst
Amoré Pet Foods (Canada) | Frozen Raw & Dry Naturals
Pepperdogz and Peppercatz Holistic Meals & Treats for your Best Friends - Home Page
Healthy Paws Raw Pet Food
All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food

http://www.hare-today.com/
http://www.ukrmb.co.uk/images/ww.pdf
__________________


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Puppies need as much as they need to grow correctly. It's NOT a set percentage.

I have a nephew that could put away 10 pieces of French Toast and 5 eggs for breakfast when he was around 10 and STILL be super hungry at lunch. That kids was a walking food furnace!

The idea is to feed enough food to keep your puppy growing nice and slow (a GSD pup that is).

Puppies will go through growth spurts and plateaus. One week you might need to almost double their food intake and then they seem to be fine for the next couple weeks.

As a rule of thumb I tell people to start with about 7% of the pups 8 week old weight and check them each week.

By 'check them' I mean LOOK and FEEL. A puppy should look like a miniature version of the breed. Fat, rolly-polly puppies may be cute but they are NOT healthy! You should be able to feel the pups ribs when you press lightly on their side but you should NOT be able to see them.


----------

